# LED lighting help required



## teemee (Aug 29, 2009)

Does anyone know where I can get a par38 bulb locally? 
thanks for your help


----------



## kylel (Feb 20, 2011)

teemee said:


> Does anyone know where I can get a par38 bulb locally?
> thanks for your help


Not sure exactly where you are, but I'm fairly certain I've seen them here
http://www.coralreefshop.com/index.php/contact


----------



## Naoko (Jan 22, 2011)

Are you referring to this kind?


----------



## Will (Jul 24, 2008)

Naoko said:


> Are you referring to this kind?


Yes, those just have the wrong Diodes.


----------



## sig (Dec 13, 2010)

try to call NAFb, I seen something identical there on Monday. John is not there but probably his oldest sun will be able to answer

*100% free webcam site! | Awesome chicks and it is absolutely free! | Watch free live sex cam - easy as 1-2-3*


----------



## teemee (Aug 29, 2009)

Thanks guys - I'll check out NAFB.
Maybe I'll wait a week or two, when John starts sending back some nice corals from indo


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

John does have the AquaMedic bulbs in 3 7 and 12 LED setup. I had the 12 and dunked it into the tank because it was heavy (we're talking like 4 pounds probably) 

I also own a couple of the 3 LED bulbs but they are MR16 2 pin so you'll need to find a transformer for them. The 12LED is over $100 and the 3LED is $40 from what I remember. 

The Reef shop out in Burlington had a few of them also, I just don't remember the make or prices.


----------

